# Alaskan Wild Game Marinade



## lovetosmoke (Feb 24, 2007)

I found this recipe in a cookbook I got from a friend in Alaska.  I thought I would share it with everyone.  It says this is a marinade for game that is old and tuff.  I tried it on deer steaks and it turned out really good.

Alaskan Wild Game Marinade

1 cup wine vinegar
Â½ cup soy sauce
1 Â½  tsp salt
Â¼ tsp black pepper
Â¼ tsp red pepper flakes
Â½ tsp powdered ginger
1 Tsp powdered onion
1 Tsp powdered garlic


----------



## cheech (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe.

I have a friend with an ole boar that he shot. Think it will work for that too?


----------

